# Just Curious: Are you constantly stepping OVER your Golden?



## Oaklys Dad

Cooking is the worst for me as both dogs lay on a long narrow carpet in front of my stove and sink. It feels like I'm playing Twister while I try to cook a meal.


----------



## goldhaven

I have 4 of them and if I happen to trip while I am stepping over them, they will just lift their head and give me a look like "Whaaaaat"


----------



## sameli102

Only when they are not stepping over me.


----------



## newport

Oaklys Dad said:


> Cooking is the worst for me as both dogs lay on a long narrow carpet in front of my stove and sink. It feels like I'm playing Twister while I try to cook a meal.


Yes!! This also- in the kitchen as we cook( and our kitchen is very tiny!)


----------



## goldhaven

Oaklys Dad said:


> Cooking is the worst for me as both dogs lay on a long narrow carpet in front of my stove and sink. It feels like I'm playing Twister while I try to cook a meal.



I know that game well.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Yes, they always find the "Perfect Spot" and it's always right in the middle of where you want to go next. Woody stays out of the kitchen for the most part - I think it has something to do with my cooking.

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Wyatt not so much. However Cody was notorious for laying in the middle of everything. I tripped over him in the middle of the nite and broke my foot


----------



## willip

For the first 10 mins of me working in my sewng room then he eventally gets sick of me making him move so he slumps of to the doorway and sulks, then he seeks sympathy with the cat on our bed lol...oh yeah and constantly in the kitchen! Hes either infront of the cooker, fridge or sink..depending on where your needing to be! 


And I wouldnt have it any other way!!


----------



## desilu

You mean the let's play speed bump game? No, that never happens here LOL


----------



## mrmooseman

Great example : we started painting the kitchen today, and while we were painting the ceiling and priming the walls, Moose felt the need to lay in the middle of the kitchen.. and our kitchen isn't that big! Every where we turned, he was there.


----------



## Capt Jack

Jack waits & jumps up right as you try to step over like where ya goin'?


----------



## 3 goldens

YES. YES. YES AND YES. Honey is ALWAYS in the the wrong place at the wrong time. Especially when IU am in the kitchen. She wants to make sure that if I drop so much as a breadcrumb she can pojunce on it.

BUT ads we all know, the day will come when we would give anything to be stumbling over them,so I don't fuss at her,m justtell her to move----which she does for about 5 seconds.


----------



## dexter0125

Yes. He has to be where the people are, and if there is food...there is no hope of breaking him away. He likes to circle your legs rubbing against you (like a cat), almost tripping you if you don't stop and let him do it. He also has a tendency to sleep beside my bed on the floor and I have stepped off the bed in the middle of the night and stepped on him  oops. He still likes to sleep there, though.


----------



## newport

3 goldens said:


> YES. YES. YES AND YES. Honey is ALWAYS in the the wrong place at the wrong time. Especially when IU am in the kitchen. _*She wants to make sure that if I drop so much as a breadcrumb she can pojunce on it.*_
> 
> BUT ads we all know, the day will come when we would give anything to be stumbling over them,so I don't fuss at her,m justtell her to move----which she does for about 5 seconds.


 
What is it about their memory of food falling..... Lola will wait until we leave the room to look for something I forgot I dropped.... Lola NEVER forgets when something gets dropped- even hours later...


----------



## goldhaven

dexter0125 said:


> Yes. He has to be where the people are, and if there is food...there is no hope of breaking him away. He likes to circle your legs rubbing against you (like a cat), almost tripping you if you don't stop and let him do it. He also has a tendency to sleep beside my bed on the floor and I have stepped off the bed in the middle of the night and stepped on him  oops. He still likes to sleep there, though.



There was only one time that I was able to get out of bed without jumping over a dog. It was the saddest time of my life. Now there is always at least one of them there and I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## OriJames

Neither do, actually. They will stand in your direct path of movement, however. They love to lay outside my bedroom door and as soon as I show the slightest sign of getting up and coming out, they're on their feet and ready to follow even at 4am in the morning. But my biggest issue with them is that once they stand up...they stay there like a barricade. Luckily, I taught them the "move" command and they step aside (MOST of the time). It's like having my own personal secret service.


----------



## JazzSkye

My two are ALWAYS underfoot...we live in a tiny chalet and they sleep on the floor in our even tinier bedroom. I step over them when I need to be up at 5 am to go to work, and having them sleep with us is something I'd never change: they're calm and they know that our bedroom is a place where no one moves until the Alphas move.

Often they don't even stir when I get up. When I work night shift and get home to fall into bed at 8 am, they go right back to sleep with me even though they've spent the night sleeping in the same room with my husband. 

However, I refuse to give them ground outside our bedroom and during waking hours: if they're at my feet while I'm cooking I shoo them off. If they're in my way, for any reason, they're the ones who move.

Works for us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

newport said:


> Lola has prime places to lay- sleep and chew on her toys. It is always in the path of traffic. I am stepping over her all day long in the house.... even keep the hallway light on so I can see her as she spreads out the width of the hallway:doh:. Sometimes I tell her to "MOVE IT"- most of the time I step over her.


Always. If it's in the way, Tucker will lay there.

He loves to lay in the hallway where there's no room to walk around, just over and loves to lay in the kitchen right behind you while you cook so when you go to move you trip over him! :doh:


----------



## LilBitBit

Buddy is so far up my butt it's not even funny. He likes to walk alongside me and then jump in front of me and stop and look up, as if to say "what's up, where we going?"

My husband and I are trying to teach Buddy to run on a leash, and it is comical to say the least. He weaves like he's drunk lol; he'll run like he's crazy for a couple seconds, then turn around and ram into your legs. Or he'll run run run and gradually drift until he runs into you!


----------



## GoldenKeeper

Noah is the same way!! I tend to always have my feet up in some manner when I am on the couch. I just know now when I put my feet down, there will be Noah's belly. I have grown accustomed to just stepping over him to get off the couch. 
But, yes, he is always around. And he is like a log too. I could probably step on him and he wouldn't budge. Sometimes when we're on the bed and he doesn't want to get off, the little buggar will put all of his weight down so it is hard to move him. I have to entice him with going outside or forcefully slide him off! He loves to be near his mommy!!


----------



## Tennyson

I am resigned to the fact that stepping over, tripping, stepping on my velcro doggie is the norm.
Getting out of the fully extended recliner is a real treat. Gonna pull a groin muscle one of these days.


----------



## vcm5

Haha it is hard to step over Riley because he always wants to be on top of me!


----------



## Yarra girl

Oh yeah! The only time they get moved on is from the kitchen for safety reasons ..... I get to be the crazy lady who says "SHOO' and flaps her hands like they are chickens ...... then they move to lie with one at each border of the kitchen to the millimetre!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Yes, and I would not want him to be anywhere else. He lays in the middle of our kitchen when we are cooking. Like an alligator waiting for his next meal. I do not trust him for a second. I know his countersurfing ways all to well.....


----------



## sdain31y

Both of ours and both cats like to be in our small galley kitchen when we cook, but they'll stay in there when we sit down at the table to eat, so I don't complain. We call it the dog-stacle or pawstacle course! LOL


----------



## oakleysmommy

Under my feet constantly, and i have 2 countersurfers i tell them "off" doesnt matter they are right back up wagging their tails, i am convinced they dont care what i say..i created these monsters. But i love them. Oakley's favorites are homemade Chocolate Chip cookies of course i give him the ones without the chocolate but he knows when i am making them no doubt. Major countersurfing at that point.


----------



## Rockypointers

Finding that it goes with the territory. First time dog owner, so I don't have much experience beyond the 6 month old pup that we have currently, but she is ALWAYS underfoot.


----------



## Wendi

3 goldens said:


> YES. YES. YES AND YES. Honey is ALWAYS in the the wrong place at the wrong time. Especially when IU am in the kitchen. She wants to make sure that if I drop so much as a breadcrumb she can pojunce on it.
> 
> BUT ads we all know, the day will come when we would give anything to be stumbling over them,so I don't fuss at her,m justtell her to move----which she does for about 5 seconds.


Absolutely correct! I would give almost anything to step over Jorgee today 

She always just laid there and let us step over her.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have six that all lay on my kitchen floor. It is annoying. Sometimes I put up one of my PVC ring gates and kick them out of the kitchen so I can cook.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

When I sit on the recliner and put my feet up, Skipper will lay underneath. Sometimes I've had to find some very creative ways to get up when he refuses to move. My husband thinks its hilarious.


----------



## smiddit

Bailey lies in the exact same places. Right at your feet, in doorways, half way round door frames (which looks so uncomfortable). I think most of the time it's to keep me in view so I don't manage to escape without him!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Nope. Not many rules in my house but there are 3 non-negotiable rules.
1- Never allowed in the kitchen (saw mom accidently scald my dog as a child)
2- Not allowed to watch us eat
3- Dog must move out of my way..*every time* ( I refuse to break a hip for my dog)


----------

